# Based on the press release, do you still want this phone?



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm not as excited. Apparently it doesn't have an sd card slot. I might not mind cloud storage for certain things but I prefer my sd card. Not that I have anything so interesting on it. It is private, access at all times, can be used on other devices and I can increase my storage.

It doesn't appear to have HDMI, which I don't use anyway. Not as crucial for me, but I still don't like loosing an option. Not a deal breaker.

I'm do for an upgrade. It's not a slam dunk for me. ICS is clearly buggy. I can't imagine Steve Jobbs releasing an OS who's key features are not responding during his presentation. (embarrassing)

Based on what we know so far, are you just as amped, disappointed, or mixed feelings?


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I plan to be first in line for this one. I have never owned a nexus before and this seems like as good as a time as ever to jump in. I am as well due for an upgrade and I can't sit on it any longer. Especially if the G-Nex is the only phone with ICS so far.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm buying it that's for sure! It's got 32GB of onboard storage that's fine with me as I won't be switching devices. I also plan to buy this as soon as it's available but off-contract.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

i didn't want it to begin with, now i do


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll be picking it up as soon as I possibly can. This is exactly the phone i've been waiting for. Slightly disappointed in the lack of an SD card but with 32GB of internal storage I'm not too concerned. I already get the vast majority of my music from the cloud and that was what took up most of the space on my device.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll be pickin up this pretty so bit#h as soon as I can.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I might sell my bionic for this.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

"litso said:


> I'll be picking it up as soon as I possibly can. This is exactly the phone i've been waiting for. Slightly disappointed in the lack of an SD card but with 32GB of internal storage I'm not too concerned. I already get the vast majority of my music from the cloud and that was what took up most of the space on my device.


Do you still have access to your files, if you are in an area with spotty or no internet (ex:train, plane, basement)?


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Justifi said:


> Do you still have access to your files, if you are in an area with spotty or no internet (ex:train, plane, basement)?


Wifi and/or mp3 players ftw. I can't stand touch screen music playing so I keep main music on an iPod classic and use last.fm, Pandora, and soma.fm (via the "a online radio" app)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

If the razr was unlocked I'd rly be torn. Tho there are some caveats I'd prefer to be up to date and have a huge beautiful screen with the nexus than locked down on amazing build quality with a moto device.....I think 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## v4npro (Jul 14, 2011)

I am just hope I can get early upgrade since I'm few months away from what the website says I'm eligible not to mention my phone right now is not charging past 85%.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm in.

Its a great phone and 32gb of data storage is more than enough. I was considering going to an iphone if a nexus device didn't show up on Verizon. So as long as this a pure nexus device, I'm good. I'm just tired of crappy customizations and messin' with my phone.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't you need sdcard for cwk?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...-New-wipe-amp-confirm-menus.-For-ALL-variants

Sorry I had to long link not at a PC but as far as I know the nexus s does just fine w/o an sd card just diffrently...it doesn't have one right? And lol I assume that's what you're talking about


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Don't you need sdcard for cwk?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Likely it'll be like the XOOM and have a partition of its storage used like an SD card would be. Remember the XOOM was rooted before it had a functioning card slot.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Getting back on topic, I'm somewhat disappointed. I don't really know what it is, but I wasn't blown away, which is what I had expected to be. Was planning on adding a line for my fiancee, getting it, taking it, and giving her my Bolt. Now I'm not sure. I'm honestly considering, and it disgusts me to say this, the iP4S. Siri is just too cool... (am I really considering going back to that platform? Someone slap me!)


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

"razor2006 said:


> Getting back on topic, I'm somewhat disappointed. I don't really know what it is, but I wasn't blown away, which is what I had expected to be. Was planning on adding a line for my fiancee, getting it, taking it, and giving her my Bolt. Now I'm not sure. I'm honestly considering, and it disgusts me to say this, the iP4S. Siri is just too cool... (am I really considering going back to that platform? Someone slap me!)


Wow, awkward.... Did I just see an iphone plug on this site? You should be ashamed that voice recognition has you doubting android.... Ashamed


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"mcp770 said:


> Wow, awkward.... Did I just see an iphone plug on this site? You should be ashamed that voice recognition has you doubting android.... Ashamed


It wasn't a plug, believe me, hence the abbreviated name, and I am ashamed, quite ashamed. Honestly though, I don't know, the Galaxy Nexus just didn't wow me like I thought it would.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Ill slap you, even if I'm not blown away enough to ditch my bionic for the nexus (I might anyway as long as it's before the 15th) I wouldn't pick up an iPhone especially just for SIRI that's like getting a evo 3d or thrill for just the 3d to me siri is a novelty feature, a fun one none the less but considering everything the nexus is throwing in its worth a shot and it'll be more of a pleasing experience then an iPhone imo I just helped my father in law upgrade his 4 to iOS5 and its nothing for iOS compared to what ics is to android...I'm trying to be unbiased but that's my view

Sent from my Bionic using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Robyna2010 (Aug 27, 2011)

"razor2006 said:


> It wasn't a plug, believe me, hence the abbreviated name, and I am ashamed, quite ashamed. Honestly though, I don't know, the Galaxy Nexus just didn't wow me like I thought it would.


Especially since the reviews of Siri say it channels everything back to apple's servers to do the work... The android reviews of its speech recognition get decent reviews. We just need to wrap it in a cooler package... Which I have to believe is coming since the fruit company generated so much buzz with Siri.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I want it like hell.

Whats the problem with the lack of SD card? The SD card on my Thunderbolt is under my battery so if I wanted to switch it out, I'd have to power off, rip the back off, pull the battery....you see where I'm going. I NEVER take it out. It might as well be 32GB internal. The internal storage will probably be much faster than an SD card so that's a bonus.
I can't fit all my music on my phone if I plan on having anything else on there too. I have some things that will hold me over for quite a while then Google Music for the rest.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I understand why some of you weren't blown away and I don't think it is due to the phone itself but due to :
1) hype before the event
2) really bad presentation by Samsung/Google.

There was no flash or zing... nothing to make you giddy and then you add in the couple demos that failed and it becomes a little bit of a .. meh.

However, the phone and OS are really good and will have some really good features. 3rd parties will unfortunately have a half baked Siri knock-off soon and eventually Google will advance its own voice integration to be more like Siri just like the camera now has similar photo/video editing features as iOS4 had.

But that's not a bad thing as its not like iOS hasn't added features from Android either... its just when they do they are better at showing it off... aka the new notification system.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Justifi said:


> Do you still have access to your files, if you are in an area with spotty or no internet (ex:train, plane, basement)?


Like the poster above me mentioned, I keep a few GB's of my favorite music pinned for offline access. Enough to get me through the VERY few times I'm without a solid internet connection. Also as he mentioned, internal storage is WAY faster than SD cards, so you get a solid performance boost to boot. I still would have liked them to toss in a slot, but maybe with all that new tech there just wasn't room. I can deal.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

"superchunkwii said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I'm just tired of crappy customizations and messin' with my phone.


Now, that's funny!


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

"ERIFNOMI said:


> I want it like hell.
> 
> Whats the problem with the lack of SD card? The SD card on my Thunderbolt is under my battery so if I wanted to switch it out, I'd have to power off, rip the back off, pull the battery....you see where I'm going. I NEVER take it out. It might as well be 32GB internal. The internal storage will probably be much faster than an SD card so that's a bonus.
> I can't fit all my music on my phone if I plan on having anything else on there too. I have some things that will hold me over for quite a while then Google Music for the rest.


You have a point but the option of 32 memory and a 32SD....hmmmm. I'm disappointed that's not an option.

I guess I was counting on the wrong rumor. Are any phones with the specs of 32 + SD? As I read the various responses in this thread, I will probably be fine.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I want it like hell.
> 
> Whats the problem with the lack of SD card? The SD card on my Thunderbolt is under my battery so if I wanted to switch it out, I'd have to power off, rip the back off, pull the battery....you see where I'm going. I NEVER take it out. It might as well be 32GB internal. The internal storage will probably be much faster than an SD card so that's a bonus.
> I can't fit all my music on my phone if I plan on having anything else on there too. I have some things that will hold me over for quite a while then Google Music for the rest.


+1. I never take out the SD card anyways. I'm all for having the storage onboard makes life easier IMO. This phone can't hit soon enough!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> +1. I never take out the SD card anyways. I'm all for having the storage onboard makes life easier IMO. This phone can't hit soon enough!


I've yet to see a phone in person where the SD card is easily swapped. I'm sure such a phone exists but I've never seen one. Maybe they don't want you swapping out the card while it's being used so most OEMs put it behind the battery so you can't remove the card while the phone is on.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm down to get a 32gb one. I have been wanting to get a Nexus device for awhile now, and this looks to be a pretty decent phone, all current info considered.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

The only complaint I'd have about the lack of an SD Card slot, is losing some of the, and I use this term loosely, "brick" recovery methods I'm used to with HTC hardware. But, doesn't Samsung have that whole Odin thing? I'm not really familiar with it.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Oops.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I've yet to see a phone in person where the SD card is easily swapped. I'm sure such a phone exists but I've never seen one. Maybe they don't want you swapping out the card while it's being used so most OEMs put it behind the battery so you can't remove the card while the phone is on.


Samsung Fascinate


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"razor2006 said:


> The only complaint I'd have about the lack of an SD Card slot, is losing some of the, and I use this term loosely, "brick" recovery methods I'm used to with HTC hardware. But, doesn't Samsung have that whole Odin thing? I'm not really familiar with it.


Correct, Samsung "brick" recovery methods do not require a SD Card removal like	HTC. You'll find yourself not thinking about the fact it's not there. That's probably the half of the consumer base that is complaining about a SD Card. Most (not all) Samsung users probably never touch the SD Card.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> The only complaint I'd have about the lack of an SD Card slot, is losing some of the, and I use this term loosely, "brick" recovery methods I'm used to with HTC hardware. But, doesn't Samsung have that whole Odin thing? I'm not really familiar with it.


Yeah I believe Odin is like RSD and moto phones. I like that a bit better than HTC's RUU flashing in the bootloader without any PC software. I haven't used a samsung phone (yet) but I liked using RSD on my droid and my firend's X better than HTC's solution.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh, and the press release only made me want it more. Absolutely dream of this phone.


----------



## trombone dixie (Aug 6, 2011)

Definitely getting this phone on the day of release. Renewed my contract in February when I bought the Thunderbolt.  So I'll be paying full price for this bad boy and well worth it IMO.


----------



## trombone dixie (Aug 6, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Correct, Samsung "brick" recovery methods do not require a SD Card removal like	HTC. You'll find yourself not thinking about the fact it's not there. That's probably the half of the consumer base that is complaining about a SD Card. Most (not all) Samsung users probably never touch the SD Card.


I didn't know this. That was my biggest complaint about it not having an SD card slot. I'm used to doing all of my CWM flashing through SD card. HTC smartphones are the only Android phones I've ever owned, so it's all I've ever known. Haha.


----------



## dhouston10 (Aug 3, 2011)

The anticipation is killing me! I find myself consumed by the idea of owning and using and modding this beast. The no sd card thing is not an issue for me whatsoever. As long as there is some form of encrypted cloud I can back up pictures and music and nandroids to, I'm good.

*creepy stalker look by Mike Meyers in Wayne's World* It will be mine. Oh yes. It will be mine.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've got my head on straight, and now I'm starting to get a little amped up for this beast. No more iShit ideas...


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

"Justifi said:


> I'm not as excited. Apparently it doesn't have an sd card slot. I might not mind cloud storage for certain things but I prefer my sd card. Not that I have anything so interesting on it. It is private, access at all times, can be used on other devices and I can increase my storage.
> 
> It doesn't appear to have HDMI, which I don't use anyway. Not as crucial for me, but I still don't like loosing an option. Not a deal breaker.
> 
> ...


Well, ICS isn't released yet, so they still have time to fix said bugs. Besides, Steve Jobs(R.I.P.) had seen his fair share of failed product demos in his lifetime during his presentations.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Dammit! I was set on holding off since I'd be paying full price, but each time I read more about it on here, the more I want it.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

DirgeExtinction said:


> Well, ICS isn't released yet, so they still have time to fix said bugs. Besides, Steve Jobs(R.I.P.) had seen his fair share of failed product demos in his lifetime during his presentations.


Not to ruin anyone's parade here, but usually, when they mount the "statue" on the lawn, (as they showed here at www.YouTube.com/android) that signifies that the build is done. Finito. Gold. RC version. Whatever you want to call it. Unless last minute, serious bugs are caught, I don't think it changes. At least, that's how it was explained to me. Maybe someone with AOSP experience here can chime in.


----------



## Zolokar (Aug 1, 2011)

It looks really sleek to me, but I just got a tbolt six months ago so I'm nowhere near for an upgrade. I'm really more excited for ICS and I'm hoping cyanogenmod brings it to the tbolt.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I renewed my contract for the Tbolt as well, but I was lucky and got my upgrade date changed due to the whole voicemail notification fiasco


----------



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know, it doesn't have the specs I was hoping for. The Razr has the same processor and is sleeker and thinner. We have no idea what the Vigor is going to be yet, but the specs should be pretty close. Im waiting till they're all out I'm gonna go look at then and then make my decision.

Wheres the one with the 1.5 dual core, 8mp camera etc etc


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"loki993 said:


> I don't know, it doesn't have the specs I was hoping for. The Razr has the same processor and is sleeker and thinner. We have no idea what the Vigor is going to be yet, but the specs should be pretty close. Im waiting till they're all out I'm gonna go look at then and then make my decision.
> 
> Wheres the one with the 1.5 dual core, 8mp camera etc etc


Enjoy the locked bootloader of the Razr.


----------



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

An article I just read says the GNexus will have SD slot.

Screenshot from article attached

EDIT: Here is a link to a forum post on Android Central.

http://forums.androidcentral.com/ve...0-galaxy-nexus-confirmation-sd-card-slot.html

Dallas Singletary
Android Developer / Enthusiast
Follow Me On Twitter @KiddGogle


----------



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

As I was doing some digging and research for the community I also came across this article

http://bestandroidsolutions.com/galaxy-nexus-finally-announced-by-google.html

Also stating the GNexus will feature an expansion slot.

Feedback welcomed and appreciated.

Dallas Singletary
Android Developer / Enthusiast
Follow Me On Twitter @KiddGogle


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Justifi said:


> Now, that's funny!


What I meant wasn't the dev community but the stock presentations. I want Android. Not touchwhiz, motoblur, sense, etc.... Everyone else should just focus on apps/widgets... not forced modifications.

Had all these phones been vanilla android to begin with I wouldn't be messin' with my phone every few months with roms that while they fix tons of other issues, they always have other ones. Granted, YMMV, but it is what it is.


----------



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

Honestly, i cannot wait to have this phone in my hands. I started android on the HTC Incredible and fell in love. Then the Thunderbolt was on the horizon and i had pretty bad phone envy. A line on our plan had an upgrade so i went for it and i have been pretty happy sense. I like the build quality of HTC phones, they really are quality phones. Then the Bionic came out and it didnt intrigue me at all, to be honest, no Moto phone really has. So i have been waiting for the next big thing. I thought the Rezound was the answer but after hearing about the G-Nexus, i have complete blinders on. As soon as i heard a Nexus was coming to Verizon, i knew it was going to be my next phone. Samsung had a rough patch in the beginning of making smartphones but have come a very, very long way. After seeing the Galaxy SII, i am completely confident that this phone is not going to disappoint. Even if it didnt launch with ICS, i would still be jumping on this phone. I would have a hard time not buying this but with ICS and after that press release, i know i am buying this on release day, off contract (not so lucky to have an upgrade this time). I think its hilarious that people point out problems at the press release. OMG facial recognition didnt work perfectly!!! Who cares? Are you really going to use it? Yes its cool but i mean its a bonus, it doesnt make or break the software or the phone. I know im not going to use it unless i want to impress a friend or family member. Everything else about the phone is perfect. It has a dual core 1.2 ghz processor and yes its underclocked but it will very easily be overclocked to its natural speed of 1.5 ghz because this phone is unlocked, one of the many benefits of a Nexus device. Also for people who are complaining about the lack of an hdmi port, it has MHL capability. For people who dotn know what this is, it is basically hdmi through the charging port with an adaptor. Is that really an important feature? Not really, it wasnt really something i was ever interested in. Another topic people seem to be compaining about is the lack of an SD card. I still believe it will be missing one, is that a deal breaker? Maybe for some, but to me no. The thing comes with 16 or 32 GB of storage. I personally will be buying the 32 GB model, what can i say, if im going to buy it off contract i might as well get the biggest and best available. So with 32 GB of onboard storage, why do you need an SD? Im sure it will be mountable so you can put all your content on the computer the same way you do with an SD card. So are these little issues a problem??? He!! no. This phone is going to be the best for a long time to come. I seriously doubt i will need an upgrade for a looooong time. It will get updates first, its hardware is secure and its on a killer network. What more do you need? And for people considering the RAZR, seriously? Well, to his, his own. Whatever makes you happy, pursue it. It will be getting ICS but its still going to be outdated. It will have useless capacitive buttons, unless they configure ICS to work with them. It doesnt have a removable battery. It still has that horrible Moto skin. Updates will take longer. Also, the G-Nexus has an HD screen! I mean come on. To me the decision is obvious. Stock android on a pure Google phone beats everything.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

^^^can i get cliff notes for that last post, please?


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

"KidGogle said:


> An article I just read says the GNexus will have SD slot.
> 
> Screenshot from article attached
> 
> ...


I don't believe it. I'm sure between google and samsung, an official announcement or correction would have already been made. I'm sure their PR are monitoring feedback and any negative criticism would have included the lack of expandable storage. At this point, the first releases of this device have already been manufactured.

There are a lot of websites that will jump on any rumor or submit any kind of "proof" that hasn't been vetted. It just drives traffic to their sites.


----------



## morfic (Jun 25, 2011)

Still looks like an interesting phone.
Just sucks I'll have to wait until it hits stores in a tmo flavor.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

http://feeds.appleinsider.com/click.phdo?i=5751054c181f54714c0c0e37a0562312

After this...maybe I'll look at the Resound...

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## hyatari (Jun 24, 2011)

tbot said:


> http://feeds.appleinsider.com/click.phdo?i=5751054c181f54714c0c0e37a0562312
> 
> After this...maybe I'll look at the Resound...
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


Seriously? I swear people will go to great lengths to find something to ***** about. Hardware is only part of the equation here. Its the fact that this is the first phone since the original Droid on Verizon to be stock android and the latest version at that. And it will be the first phone to be updated for quite some time. And lets not forget about the lack of a locked bootloader and easy rooting etc. Just look at the bigger picture here folks please. Thanks.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Plus this is apple insider of course their going to talk down on the nexus even though it does have a higher resolution than iphone it's
Bigger than iphone and it's not LCD like iphone

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Plus this is apple insider of course their going to talk down on the nexus even though it does have a higher resolution than iphone it's
> Bigger than iphone and it's not LCD like iphone
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I realize all that and it was all stated in the article. At the same time its a poorer screen tech which is all I was posting the article for since they covered it all.

I understand the benefits of the unlocked bootloader and stock aosp but at the same time we have devs for a reason. If I can get roughly the same phone internal hardware wise that has a better screen on it then that will peak my interest more.

All I was trying to do was post up relative tech info.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

If it is better than the Charge...which I assume it has to be...then I will be ecstatic. Go to vzw and compare charge to inc2 or any moto and you will be impressed IMO.


----------



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

It IS all about the hardware!!!! The software can and will change. Are you going to replace any hardware? No!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

salem said:


> ^^^can i get cliff notes for that last post, please?


LMFAO!! Quite possibly the one-liner post of the year.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

tbot said:


> http://feeds.appleinsider.com/click.phdo?i=5751054c181f54714c0c0e37a0562312
> 
> After this...maybe I'll look at the Resound...
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


Here's what that article forgot to add. Yes they removed the + from the Super Amoled title, but they added HD to the end of it. If you ask me, it signifies the upgrade of the screen. Not the downgrade.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Here's what that article forgot to add. Yes they removed the + from the Super Amoled title, but they added HD to the end of it. If you ask me, it signifies the upgrade of the screen. Not the downgrade.


HD just means the resolution, it has nothing to do with the tech behind the screen. I bet even tho it is HD it still wont look as good as the iPhone based on pentile vs standard 3 line/bar whatever its called.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Answer to the original question: HELL YES IM STILL GETTING IT!!!!!


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Forsure Im still getting this ,the 32g of onboard storage suits me fine.
Im preordering as soon as I can

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes! I plan to pre order this phone! Can't wait!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> I might sell my bionic for this.


might sell it? I took back the bionic for the droid charge. Bionic was pathetic...


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

double hell yea can't wait for the gnex!


----------

